# FS Tank Setups: 30g breeder, 26g bowfront, 20g



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

36"x18"x12" 30 gallon breeder with custom dividers. They are not siliconed to the tank, so you can move them around or even take them out if you want. Was previously used to grow out our cichlid fry. $50

Double stacker 20 gallon wrought iron stand $30

Standard size 20 gallon tank with black wooden stand, Aqua-tech HOB, and Tetra Whisper Air Pump. Lids NOT included. $40 



26 gallon bow front and matching black pine stand with glass lids, Fluval 4 Plus filter, gravel vac, & 24" Coralife single bulb light fixture SOLD

Pictures will be posted once my camera is finished charging.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

90 gallon tank and stand is pending sale, everything else is still available. Will post some pics later today.


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey, very interested in either the 26gal bow front or the 20gallon, does the 26 come with a lid I k is you said light fixture but I'm kinda a fish noon and not sure if that includes lid, my fish will quickly outgrow my little 10gallon. Thanks


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Canadian731 said:


> Hey, very interested in either the 26gal bow front or the 20gallon, *does the 26 come with a lid* I k is you said light fixture but I'm kinda a fish noon and not sure if that includes lid, my fish will quickly outgrow my little 10gallon. Thanks


*26 gallon bow front* and matching black pine stand *with glass lids*, Fluval 4 Plus filter, gravel vac, & 24" Coralife dual bulb light fixture (not in the pic). Can throw in your choice of natural coloured gravel or medium size aragonite. $125


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Sunday night bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump, everything still available


----------



## Bane (Jul 13, 2013)

Pm sent....


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

20 gal tank and stand pending


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top please


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Your inbox is full


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> Your inbox is full


Thanks for letting me know, inbox cleared


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------

